# Good Breeders in Canada?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

While searching through Canadian breeders I have found it very disappointing as most of the breeders in Canada do not work their dogs. A lot of the breeders show their dogs, but nothing else. 

I am not yet ready for another puppy or dog yet, but like to keep looking for future reference.

Stark and I have been training in OB (even if we just finished our puppy obedience classes and are just starting our level 1 obedience classes this week) and Tracking (which I am LOVING) and I am now HOOKED!

I would love to continue in both disciplines as well as Schutzhund. 

Stark is a lover, not a fighter so Schutzhund is out and Therapy is in for now.. haha. 

If anyone could point me to an amazing breeder in Ontario, Canada or near the Windsor/Detroit border that would be great. I would definitely appreciate the help.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

http://www.carmspack.com/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are some awesome working line breeders in Illinois, Michigan, and Pennsylvania that are much closer than some areas of Canada. Are you really set on a certain area/distance?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

To some degree, yes.

I will say that if I find the "perfect" kennel/dogs I would be willing to travel futher, but for now my search has been pretty close to home.

Do you have someone in mind Lies? I would definitely be interested in your recommendation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You wouldn't be dissapointed in a Wildhaus dog, and they are only an hour from Windsor. With only a couple litters a year, you may find the timing of a litter not to your convenience, but worth waiting for. http://www.wildhauskennels.com
In the meantime, visiting local SchH clubs may be helpful, find one you like and then you may find a pup thru the club members as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I have been keeping my eye on Wildhaus's puppies and dogs (as I am sure a lot of people on here are).


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.wofenhaus.com/home


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sambahttp://www.carmspack.com/


Samba, do you have personal experience with Carmspack?

After looking through their website, I am impressed - breeder does everything we usually reccomend:

Works and titles own dogs, knows pedigrees and bloodlines inside and out, keeps back dogs of her own breeding to continue the line, and produces time after time dogs that are stable and clear-headed and are suitable for sport, for work, and for family pet. 

I don't see a lot of hype, I see a lot of solid dogs doing what GSDs should be doing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Sambahttp://www.carmspack.com/
> ...


I agree. 

I was impressed when I looked through their site as well. I will definietly be bookmarking them for future references.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> Do you have someone in mind Lies? I would definitely be interested in your recommendation.


Wildhaus (MI), Geistwasser (IL), Eichenluft (PA), Triton (IL), Sportwaffen (IN), etc


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Two places I would highly recommend, Dragonhaus Kennel, Jeanne and Frank Novak. Have an eight month old male West German puppy from them and he is awesome!!! Very, very, good working drives(especially for sport), and nerves that are concrete. As a result, with all his drives, he settles in house and crate so nicely. Also, very nice structure.
The other would be Carmspack, Carmen Duggan, is one of the most knowledgable German shepherd people on the planet. We have talked GS for hours and hours and hours, and most of the time i am listening because she has a knowledge base of dogs, health, and history, second to none. Its no coincidence that she has produced probably more service dogs(police, SAR, Seeing-eye) than any other Hobby kennel I know. Hopefully, this helps you out.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Those suggestions are great.

I guess I stand corrected when I said there are hardly any good working line breeders in Canada!

I guess I was just looking in the wrong places!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Another Working-line Breeder that works breeding stock is Renee Lucescu in Fenwick On.-----> Lucescu Kennels


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1Two places I would highly recommend, Dragonhaus Kennel, Jeanne and Frank Novak.


Do they have a website?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is another one. I don't know anything about them personally. For some strange reason I have them saved on my favorites.

Immerstark.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We have a club member with dogs from Lusescu. Beautiful dogs, great temperament, have a lot of potential - but make sure you discuss at lenght health issues common with GSDs with the breeder if you are interested. 

But then I only have seen three dogs so far. PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

BlackGSD, not sure if they have a website, you can go to PDB and see the pedigree of my puppy under the name Enya vom Dragonhaus. Father is a V rated dog in conformation and has competed at National Sch trial twice.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I e-mailed Jeanne Novak around April and had just missed their F litter, but she did mention they were planning on retiring their dam. The Novaks had advertised the F litter on the German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada website. I don't think they have a website but they are members of the German Shepherd Dog Club of Edmonton. However, Edmonton, Alberta is a LONG way from Waterloo, Ontario...

Along with Lies, I would recommend Zwinger vom Geistwasser in Marengo, IL (one hour outside of Chicago) as I purchased Miya from Bill Kulla and Jen Acevedo. They have been their to answer all my newbie questions and put me in touch with other owners of Miya's litter mates on Facebook so we can all watch them mature







Miya is a smart little pup, and I am working with a trainer from the Chinook Schutzhund Club of Alberta to start building on her foundation.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.blackgoldshepherds.com

Nice looking dogs they had a couple in some of the OB classes I attended

http://www.ravenscroft.ca/index2.htm
This fellow used to be my trainer for my past dogs. Very nice sables.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a super male from that F litter....Fero.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, I have a Carmspack dog. She is a bit sharper than I would like but I don't think she is the norm. She is a very high pack drive dog, impressive natural tracker and also a talent at herding. The dog is very easy to work, responsive dog. Nice prey and food drive, easy to motivate and lives to please the handler.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds very nice! The only reason I asked is because sometimes in an effort to help, people will google kennels in the area of the person asking for info and post the links for them - sometimes no realizing that the kennel in question may have a lot of red flags, or questionable claims. 

So it is nice to hear of a knowledgeable, experienced personal reccomendations.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Castlemaid - 

It is true, a lot of people I ask for recommendations from have either never met a dog from that kennel or been there themselves.

I really appreciate people coming here and giving their firsthand experience with the kennels they mention.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I have never visited Bill and Jen, but owning one of their pups is enough for me to go back to them when it is time for another pup


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I am a huge fan of Bill and Jen and have a fabulous dog from them. I have been there, trained with them, and they are super supportive. I wouldn't hesitate to get another puppy from them in the future. They do have a very nice litter on the ground right now. I don't know if they are all spoken for or not.

http://www.kulladogs.com/


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: She is a very high pack drive dog, impressive natural tracker and also a talent at herding. The dog is very easy to work, responsive dog. Nice prey and food drive, easy to motivate and lives to please the handler.


Man, this sounds like my Wildhaus bitch.. Never done herding with her though.. May have to try it!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

We are very happy with our Wildhaus bitch too!!!
And her Sire is Bill's Kway, we got very lucky!!
We have 2 great Kennel extended families to go along with her also!!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I got a dog from Michele at Alpenhof. http://www.alpenhofgsd.ca
She is in the niagra falls area. She imported kirchental dogs, and even though they are technically showlines, does a lot of Shutzhund work. Riley was extremely easy to motivate and train- she was born to do a job! She's got a crazy work ethic. Was told by several trainers she would excel at tracking, obdedience, or agility- just haven't decided if we are going to do that yet... currently she's my hiking and walking buddy and she keeps trucking no matter what. 

here's her achievers webpage from her progeny: http://www.alpenhofgsd.ca/achievers.html


----------

